# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  دليل الحدوث و الامكان ؟

## الراغب الأصفهاني

السلام عليكم :
نسمع كثيرا بدليل الحدوث و الامكان و لكن ؟
ماهو الفرق بينهما ؟
و هل من يستدل بالحدوث يستدل كذلك بالامكان ؟
و هل هما دليلان صحيحان في اثبات و جود الله تعالى ؟
و هل فيه كتب بينت ذلك بالتفصيل ؟

----------


## العطاب الحميري

> السلام عليكم :
> نسمع كثيرا بدليل الحدوث و الامكان و لكن ؟
> ماهو الفرق بينهما ؟
> و هل من يستدل بالحدوث يستدل كذلك بالامكان ؟
> و هل هما دليلان صحيحان في اثبات و جود الله تعالى ؟
> و هل فيه كتب بينت ذلك بالتفصيل ؟


 
أخي الكريم...
حياكم الله...
دليل الحدوث ودليل الإمكان دليلان من أدلة المتكلمين على وجود الله تعالى...وإلا فهناك أدلة أخرى
والمتكلمون لا يرون أن وجود الله فطرة في النفس كما يراه أهل السنة ...
وأما دليل حدوث الأجسام فهو من أدلة المعتزلة أخذه عنهم الأشاعرة والماتريدية ،وهو أشهر أدلة المتكلمين على وجود الله تعالى
وأما دليل الإمكان فهو عمدة الفلاسفة كابن سينا،واعتمده الرازي والآمدي 
والدليل الأول يحتاج لثلاث مراحل ليصل المستدل من خلالها إلى اثبات وجود الله تعالى:
الأولى:إثبات حدوث العالم
الثانية:أن كل حادث لابد له من محدث
الثالثة:أن المحدث هو الله تعالى
وهذه الطريقة لاثبات وجود الله مما ابتدعه المتكلمون في دين الله تعالى...
انظر(موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة)3/1014-1021،ط.الرشد،الأو  ى،1415
وانظر غير مأمور
(بعد إذن المشرفين الموقرين) 
http://www.dorar.net/enc/firq/255 
ولعل بعض الإخوة المتخصصين في العقيدة وفي طرائق المتكلمين يفيدونكم أكثر مني كالشيخ أســامة حفظه الله...

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أشكر أخونا الشيخ العطاب الحميري على ما قدم، وكذلك على حسن ظنه بأخيه. وإن كنت لا أستبيح لنفسي الكلام وبيننا الأكثر علمًا ودراية مني.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة لدليل الحدوث ودليل الإمكان، فهما من أدلة المتكلمين في إثبات الربوبية لله - عز وجل -. 
وأكثر أدلة الأشاعرة مشتركة بينهم وبين الأهواء الذين سبقوهم بداية من الفلاسفة وحتى المعتزلة. ومثال ذلك أن دليل الإمكان مشترك بين الفلاسفة والمتكلمين، مع اختلاف مفهوم الإمكان بينهما.
ودليل الإمكان تمهيد لدليل الحدوث. حيث بينهما إجمال وتفصيل.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبالنسبة للفرق بينهما.. فكالآتي:
دليل الإمكان:
الاستدلال بوجود الممكنات على وجود موجد لها.
ويعبر المتكلمون عن هذا الدليل بعدة عبارات، مثل:
 (وهو أن العالم ممكن،  لأنه مركب وكثير، وكل ممكن فله علة مؤثرة) [المواقف]
وبعبارة أخرى :
(فالدليل على وجوده.. وجود الممكنات، لاستحالة وجودها بنفسها، واستحالة وجودها بممكن آخر ضرورة استغناء المعلول بعلته عن كل ما سواه، وافتقار الممكن إلى علته) [الأصفهانية]
ومهما اختلفت عباراتهم فإنهم يرمون بها إلى مقصد واحد.

وهذا الدليل مبني على مقدمتين (انظر شرح الأصفهانية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية) :
أحداهما: أن الممكنات موجودة.
والثاني: أن الممكن لا يوجد إلا بموجب الوجود.

لتكون نتيجة هذا الدليل:
أولا: امكان الذوات.
ثانيا: إمكان الصفات.

دليل الحدوث:
ويسموه أيضًا (دليل حدوث العالم بحدوث الأجسام) (دليل حدوث الجواهر والأعراض) (دليل الأعراض وحدوث الأجسام).
وهذا الدليل مشترك بين كثير من الفرق المنحرفة.
وخلاصته الاستدلال على حدوث العالم بحدوث ما فيه من جواهر وأعراض، والاستدلال بحدوث العالم على وجود الرب.

ويقدمون بمقدمات، للوصول إلى النتيجة النهائية بحدوث الذوات، وحدوث الصفات، وغالبا ما تكون المقدمات على شاكلة:
المقدمة الأولى: العالم حادث.
والثانية: كل حادث لابد له من محدث.

وجميع هذه الأدلة نقدها فنقضها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
ويمكنك الرجوع إلى كتاب: منهج شيخ الإسلام في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد لفضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبدالله البريكان
وكتاب الأصول التى بنى عليها المبتدعة مذهبهم فى الصفات والرد عليها من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لفضيلة الشيخ عبدالقادر بن محمد عطا صوفي
فقد جمعا كلام شيخ الإسلام وهو كلام نفيس يبين أخطاء هذه الطرق والأدلة. والكتاب الثاني ناقش دليل الحدوث بتعمق. فليرجع إليه لمزيد بيان حول هذا الدليل ومدى تناقض أصحابه وردود شيخ الإسلام على أقوالهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه الأدلة ألزمتهم بالزامات باطلة، كنفي صفات الله – عز وجل – وتقرير عقائدهم من منطلق كلامي أساسه القانون الكلي بتقديمهم العقل على النقل.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كنت تبحث عن كتب فيها الأدلة الصحيحة وبيان خطأ الأدلة الباطلة فعليك بكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وكتب الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية.
واستفد من الكتب التي قربت علومهما.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------

